# Small baby!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

This will sound bizarre but pablo really doesn't look his weight lol :laughing5:
Last time he was weighed he was 4 pounds the vet said he was pretty much done growing and if anything he'll put on maybe half a pound!
He's really short too but he's got a massive head maybe thats where all his weight is ha!! I only realised when I seen a 3 pounder chi and he was much bigger than pabs.. So its defos all in his huge head :laughing5: 

What size/weight are your babies? Included a pic with my hand next to him to show you the size!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I know what you mean, my Bella is a hefty 6.5lb but she's actually really small. She's really lean not overweight at all so I don't know where the weight is, I think she must have heavy bones.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Lisa T said:


> I know what you mean, my Bella is a hefty 6.5lb but she's actually really small. She's really lean not overweight at all so I don't know where the weight is, I think she must have heavy bones.


Omg bella is so cute!!! Love her wee hoodie ! Same with pablo he's not overweight in the slightest but god knows where he's putting it wish i knew his secret :laughing5:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug weighs a whopping 6.5 too and I have NO IDEA where it's hiding. I know a bit of it is water weight from his meds, but ahhh. He has the frame of a much smaller dog.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Doug weighs a whopping 6.5 too and I have NO IDEA where it's hiding. I know a bit of it is water weight from his meds, but ahhh. He has the frame of a much smaller dog.


Its crazy isn't it! I do like that he isn't really fragile like some due to his extra weight


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

800grams atm hoping for 3kg at adult age but most likely he will be a bit under. 😊 also I should say I do want him to conform to the standard but I would rather him on the heavier end regardless because I think its just healthier, I really don't agree with breeding for a smaller and smaller size saying that I think he may be bang on 2.7kg. My breeder thinks a tubby pup is better off too even if shown.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My Ava is teeny tiny. She fluctuates between 3.4-3.6 very sturdy lbs. she is small in size but she's not to be messed with lol. She's a very strong girl. While I wouldn't describe her as leggy, she is not exactly short and stocky if that makes sense. So she's not the tallest of small Chi's but not the shortest either. She measures at a measly 8" . Very short in length to my older 2 chis who are 10.5 and 11" and 7.4 lbs. Braxton is 4.6 lbs and 9" long and kinda short in height. I think chi's standard and above are more common. I don't know how it is for you guys, but I see more 6 lb and above chi's than chi's that are in the 2-3 lb range. Actually I feel like I see more tiny miniature poodles and Yorkies in my area than chi's. I've only seen in person one chi, smaller than Ava. And I live near a couple that are closer to her and Brax's size. Pics don't do her small size justice since she's not all that short in height. 

Here she is standing next to big sis Kendall who's 7.4 lbs 11" long and much taller 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-E7F8-445A-B5AE-6DB1B0447E33_zpsi5zit4b1.jpg


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Playing with some tiny toys, that look as big as her lol

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-9E9D-4E61-B706-0FCBA1C9FAE7_zpsgdeffu9l.jpg


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree with the above, that the majority of chi's around are pet quality chi's that are between 5 and 10 lbs. My two both weigh about the same, about 7.5 lbs. give or take. One is short and stocky and one is long and lanky with a longer body. The short stocky one looks smaller even though he usually is a couple ounces heavier than her.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> My Ava is teeny tiny. She fluctuates between 3.4-3.6 very sturdy lbs. she is small in size but she's not to be messed with lol. She's a very strong girl. While I wouldn't describe her as leggy, she is not exactly short and stocky if that makes sense. So she's not the tallest of small Chi's but not the shortest either. She measures at a measly 8" . Very short in length to my older 2 chis who are 10.5 and 11" and 7.4 lbs. Braxton is 4.6 lbs and 9" long and kinda short in height. I think chi's standard and above are more common. I don't know how it is for you guys, but I see more 6 lb and above chi's than chi's that are in the 2-3 lb range. Actually I feel like I see more tiny miniature poodles and Yorkies in my area than chi's. I've only seen in person one chi, smaller than Ava. And I live near a couple that are closer to her and Brax's size. Pics don't do her small size justice since she's not all that short in height.
> 
> Here she is standing next to big sis Kendall who's 7.4 lbs 11" long and much taller
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-E7F8-445A-B5AE-6DB1B0447E33_zpsi5zit4b1.jpg


Ava is such a cutie I could just steal her! Shes really not far off pablo he's tiny but he's sturdy he's a wee ball of muscle ha! Over here in Scotland especially chihuahuas aren't really common I think I've met about 3, Yorkies over here on the other hand are really big about 10-15 lbs range. Pablo I think when he fills out will be quite stocky his wee legs are tiny haha he tries so hard to keep up!



chiwaamummy<3 said:


> 800grams atm hoping for 3kg at adult age but most likely he will be a bit under. 😊 also I should say I do want him to conform to the standard but I would rather him on the heavier end regardless because I think its just healthier, I really don't agree with breeding for a smaller and smaller size saying that I think he may be bang on 2.7kg. My breeder thinks a tubby pup is better off too even if shown.


I agree! I'm always scared i'm not feeding him enough but the vet said he's in perfect health and the perfect weight but like I said she's totally confused where he's carrying it ha  Plus tubby puppies are the cutest things ever. I love puppy fat!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

mom2marley said:


> I agree with the above, that the majority of chi's around are pet quality chi's that are between 5 and 10 lbs. My two both weigh about the same, about 7.5 lbs. give or take. One is short and stocky and one is long and lanky with a longer body. The short stocky one looks smaller even though he usually is a couple ounces heavier than her.


Pablo is short legged his body is mega long my partner thinks he looks like some sort of furry snake :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ha! Lol, she's less than 3 1/2 lbs if I added another 10 oz to her to get to Pablo's size she'd be obese lol. 3.6-4lbs doesn't seem like a big difference but it's quite a difference. And she is a little piggy too! I'm surprised she doesn't weigh more. I agree about Yorkies, they do range in size actually, I've seen larger ones and tinier ones. I don't know much at all about the breed though. I do know that yorkiepoo ( Yorkie, poodle mix)is quite common here. And the Maltese poodle mix. 

Pablo may have some growing to do still. I know my boy filled out a ton after 1 yr. taking him from 7 lbs to 7.4-7.6. His chest got bigger and he became more muscular. How old is Pablo?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ha! Lol, she's less than 3 1/2 lbs if I added another 10 oz to her to get to Pablo's size she'd be obese lol. 3.6-4lbs doesn't seem like a big difference but it's quite a difference. And she is a little piggy too! I'm surprised she doesn't weigh more. I agree about Yorkies, they do range in size actually, I've seen larger ones and tinier ones. I don't know much at all about the breed though. I do know that yorkiepoo ( Yorkie, poodle mix)is quite common here. And the Maltese poodle mix.
> 
> Pablo may have some growing to do still. I know my boy filled out a ton after 1 yr. taking him from 7 lbs to 7.4-7.6. His chest got bigger and he became more muscular. How old is Pablo?


Thats pablo coming up from 9 months, he hasn't grown in height since about 5 months he is really short so i'm hoping he'll fill out a bit to balance him out its looking that way! He loves his grub sometimes if I'm cooking chicken he'll get a sly bit and he literally inhales it! :laughing5: Ava looks perfect to me I love her coat and markings she's such a cutie pablo would be totally in love. Yorkiepoo's are quite common here too! especially for people with allergies I know a friend who's got one for her little girl! I'm getting a break this weekend from pablo and man stress escaped to my parents house for a visit so currently watching the telly with a few ciders!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Thats pablo coming up from 9 months, he hasn't grown in height since about 5 months he is really short so i'm hoping he'll fill out a bit to balance him out its looking that way! He loves his grub sometimes if I'm cooking chicken he'll get a sly bit and he literally inhales it! :laughing5: Ava looks perfect to me I love her coat and markings she's such a cutie pablo would be totally in love. Yorkiepoo's are quite common here too! especially for people with allergies I know a friend who's got one for her little girl! I'm getting a break this weekend from pablo and man stress escaped to my parents house for a visit so currently watching the telly with a few ciders!



Awwww Pablo's almost a little man! Are you planning a birthday cake and some special treats for his 1 year? I had a blast throwing Ava a party last yr😊🎁. I'm actually home relaxing today too, I'm watching one of my fave movies Maid in Manhattan with Jennifer Lopez. I think the station I'm watching will be playing her movies all night, so I'm hoping The Wedding Planner is coming on next 😊😊😍😍, that's another fave!

Are you drinking hard cider? Or is it non alcoholic?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug has a huge, broad chest. He looks like a little muscle man.  He's still tiny though, just looks muscular.

He wasn't quite so built when he was younger, and I know some of it IS his meds adding water weight but it is hilarious.

Can't wait to see your boy all grown up


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chis really do vary in what they weigh, appearances can be really deceptive.
My littlest is Bibi who is exactly 3lbs/1.4kg. She is the same build/shape only a tiny bit smaller than Mouse who weighs 4lbs 2oz. Going just on the visual you would imagine there was only a couple of ounces difference, not over a pound, more than a third of Bibis body weight.




Also, for some reason people tend to exaggerate how small their Chis really are. Most '3lb' Chis are nowhere near that tiny. A 4lb dog is teeny, and even a breed standard 4-6lb Chi is a really small dog. I have two in that weight bracket, and if we don't have the tiny 3 with us as well people ask if they are 'teacups' and comment on how small they are.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Hey Pablo looks perfect to me too he's right for his size and the chi standard weight I don't think he will go over it even when he does fill out when he becomes a big boy. Love his colour as i said before reminds me of my first chi 'Caramel', looks alot like my baby boy now but he's a bit lighter with very dark sableing. Yes chis do vary ALOT one chi in the same litter could be 6pounds the next one 3pounds the genes for size are a mixed lolly bag 😊. My breeder has a 1.3kg chi at her lightest and 2-3kg all her show dogs.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He is such a handsome little man. It' so much fun to see chis around the world. Here's one of mine. Don't mind the black ears, that's all better now. Piper is 2.5 lbs. Working on gaining a few ounces. Not really sure what Mickey weights. First 2 years we had him he always weighted around 5.5 lb. Now that I go to a new vet they say 6.5. No way has he gained a whole lb. Must be the scales!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awwww Pablo's almost a little man! Are you planning a birthday cake and some special treats for his 1 year? I had a blast throwing Ava a party last yr😊🎁. I'm actually home relaxing today too, I'm watching one of my fave movies Maid in Manhattan with Jennifer Lopez. I think the station I'm watching will be playing her movies all night, so I'm hoping The Wedding Planner is coming on next 😊😊😍😍, that's another fave!
> 
> Are you drinking hard cider? Or is it non alcoholic?


Oh I will be totally celebrating his 1st birthday its fast approaching it doesn't seem like we've had him for so long! Time goes in fast !! Oh I love a bit of J-Lo I love the wedding planner! And I usually can't drink cider the smell puts me off but we have this really sweet cider and its strawberry and lime flavour it tastes like some sort of cocktail and I'm all about them!! Ended up watching True Detective totally binge watched it was so good though!!



Moonfall said:


> Doug has a huge, broad chest. He looks like a little muscle man.  He's still tiny though, just looks muscular.
> 
> He wasn't quite so built when he was younger, and I know some of it IS his meds adding water weight but it is hilarious.
> 
> Can't wait to see your boy all grown up


Oh thats so cute!! Pablo eats like a horse but he's quite built, but I sure do love chubby chi's !



Wicked Pixie said:


> Chis really do vary in what they weigh, appearances can be really deceptive.
> My littlest is Bibi who is exactly 3lbs/1.4kg. She is the same build/shape only a tiny bit smaller than Mouse who weighs 4lbs 2oz. Going just on the visual you would imagine there was only a couple of ounces difference, not over a pound, more than a third of Bibis body weight.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh they really are cuties!! I can't wait to get Pablo a little friend. And I get that a lot with the whole teacup thing and when I say to people that teacups don't actually exist I get the whole "you're a crazy dog lady" thing, I think he's the perfect weight and size he's really short legged with this huge head he's totally comical looking! Makes me laugh every day!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> Hey Pablo looks perfect to me too he's right for his size and the chi standard weight I don't think he will go over it even when he does fill out when he becomes a big boy. Love his colour as i said before reminds me of my first chi 'Caramel', looks alot like my baby boy now but he's a bit lighter with very dark sableing. Yes chis do vary ALOT one chi in the same litter could be 6pounds the next one 3pounds the genes for size are a mixed lolly bag 😊. My breeder has a 1.3kg chi at her lightest and 2-3kg all her show dogs.


I love him the way he is even if he does have the biggest head I've ever seen on a chi  I don't think he'll be over 6 pounds he's not gained a lot the past 2 months I do like having him a bit on the heavier side because me and my partner love taken him places like nature trails, lochs etc so I always feel a bit safer that he isn't as fragile as he could be! He's a tiny but feisty little man  How're you getting on with your fur baby? Has he arrived yet I'm excited for ya!!




zellko said:


> He is such a handsome little man. It' so much fun to see chis around the world. Here's one of mine. Don't mind the black ears, that's all better now. Piper is 2.5 lbs. Working on gaining a few ounces. Not really sure what Mickey weights. First 2 years we had him he always weighted around 5.5 lb. Now that I go to a new vet they say 6.5. No way has he gained a whole lb. Must be the scales!


Oh thank you ! Oh god how cute is piper!! Love the jacket, beautiful baby !
Thats how I feel when I take Pablo to the vet, she even said that she didn't know where he's putting his weight but as long as he's happy and healthy then I don't care he's still my wee cutie !


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Your Pablo is actually a better quality Chi, closer to the breed standard. I think he is a gorgeous looking boy. Four out of my five are very much pet quality, but we love them all the same.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Your Pablo is actually a better quality Chi, closer to the breed standard. I think he is a gorgeous looking boy. Four out of my five are very much pet quality, but we love them all the same.


Oh thanks so much! Showed my better half your comment and now he's like a proud father  we did get lucky with him, Appleheads are quite uncommon over here but we had no clue about the difference of the deer heads and apple heads it was only when I joined here and looking at all different chi's i seen the difference! He was pick of the litter and the studs owner took him to sell him on but she couldn't find a suitable home until we came along but at the time we were about to visit a breeder of brussels griffons, our train got cancelled due to the weather then pablos advert came up so went and visited him and he basically clung on to us.. fate I think. Now I've totally fallen in love with the breed and planning my second chi!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ha! Lol, she's less than 3 1/2 lbs if I added another 10 oz to her to get to Pablo's size she'd be obese lol. 3.6-4lbs doesn't seem like a big difference but it's quite a difference.



I agree. Dorothy was underweight when we got her. You could see her pin bones and vertebrae. She was five pounds at that time. Now she's gained only half a pound and is at, what I think, is a healthy weight. It doesn't take much to literally tip the scales.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Hehe Cait he is here now 😜 and he is doing really well has not complained much at all except for scratching me to pick him up for cuddles.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I agree. Dorothy was underweight when we got her. You could see her pin bones and vertebrae. She was five pounds at that time. Now she's gained only half a pound and is at, what I think, is a healthy weight. It doesn't take much to literally tip the scales.



I bet Dorothy looks great having gained 8oz. I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't "need" to gain anymore. As chi's are supposed to be lean anyway. It sounds like she's made really good progress. I can't wait to see pics of her. That's why I was saying if Ava gained 10 oz I'd have to put that girl on a diet😆😂as she loves food, and believe me I'm sure she'd take being chunky any day of the week if it means more food! When these dogs are so small as it is, even the smallest amount of oz can sometimes make all the difference in the world. It can be the difference between healthy and obese for some.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I bet Dorothy looks great having gained 8oz. *I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't "need" to gain anymore.* As chi's are supposed to be lean anyway. It sounds like she's made really good progress. I can't wait to see pics of her. That's why I was saying if Ava gained 10 oz I'd have to put that girl on a diet&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56834;as she loves food, and believe me I'm sure she'd take being chunky any day of the week if it means more food! When these dogs are so small as it is, even the smallest amount of oz can sometimes make all the difference in the world. It can be the difference between healthy and obese for some.


 You would be right. I cut back her food by 25% recently so she is now on maintenance.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the picture below for a size comparison. Lady is my largest (in this photo she is in the middle). She is five pounds. Sapphire is very petite and dainty and 3.25 pounds (on the right in the picture). Jewel is about five months in this picture and about 2.5 pounds (she is on the left). The reference point in this picture is my husbands knees....they are giving him some loving after work.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

That's Corona in comparison to my hand. To me she looks so big, I guess because I compare her to when I got her and she was only 1.9 lbs and is now 4. My kids and husband always laugh at me because I am always pointing out small dogs and saying oh look a smaller pup than Corona, and they are just like uhmmmmmmm....do you realize how small Corona is?!?!! I guess not! We went and had her nails trimmed today and the ver is 99% sure she is done growing (10
months old) and she is actually just under 4 lbs, about 3 ounces shy. . They also say she is the perfect little lady, so we'll behaved! I know, nothing to do with size, but you all know mom's like to brag! All your littles are so cute! I love them all!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is my big girl ( not fat though... just oversized ) she weighs a tiny bit more than 10 pounds

Minnie weighs about 5 1/2 to 5 3/4 pounds ( it fluctuates alittle )

and my Tiny girl Ellie Mae... I just weighed her this morning . she is almost weighed 2 pounds and 14 ounces. she is almost 10 1/2 months old , so I don't think she will gain too much more weight... i'm sure she will make it to 3 pounds though or maybe a tiny bit more than 3 but I don't think she'll reach 3 1/2. I think she'd be a fat girl if she did ...


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Sweet puppy 

I am going to be trying to drop some of Doug's spare weight. Hard with his meds though and he's kind of a thick guy anyway. Vet says he's healthy, but he is on the heavier side of what I can tolerate, so I'd like to get back to the lean side.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pablo is such a cutie pie! And I adore his big apple head, reminds me of my Leo!
I think that weight can be tricky bc I've seen lots of chis who weigh more than others but are smaller in size as they are more cobby.
I have 4 chis, I haven't weighed them in so long, with the exception of Lola who just had a vet visit last week, she weighed just under 5lbs. My whole crew has lost a bit of weight recently as we switched from kibble to Grandma Lucys and have been more active with the beautiful weather.
From left to right is Mimi, Mojo, Leo and Lola. If I had to guess, they all weight about 5lbs with the exception of Mojo who did weigh 9lbs but he's gotta be at least down to 8 now. 

My long coats look much bigger than Lola bx they have such lush, thick coats but they are tiny when wet!! lol
We all went swimming today and I couldn't believe how small Mimi and Leo were, their coats are so deceiving.


----------

